# Baby Long Ear! Lots of pics!



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

This is our new baby long ear. His mom belonged to my neighbor, and she had him 5 days ago. There were some complications with the jenny, and she passed away this morning. My neighbor thought I would be a good person to take care of the baby since I am a stay at home mom. Needless to say, I now have a baby donkey. We are still trying to come up with a name for him. (Oh, yea, I know that halter is way to big, we just used it to move him. It's not on him at this moment.)

























There is actually something my size here?








Saphiera meet baby donkey......again!








Are you my mommy?








Hi! Can we be friends?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my, that is uber cute!!!!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

armydogs said:


> This is our new baby long ear. His mom belonged to my neighbor, and she had him 5 days ago. There were some complications with the jenny, and she passed away this morning. My neighbor thought I would be a good person to take care of the baby since I am a stay at home mom. Needless to say, I now have a baby donkey. We are still trying to come up with a name for him. (Oh, yea, I know that halter is way to big, we just used it to move him. It's not on him at this moment.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awe how precious is that little guy 
so sad he lost his mom 
looks like he fits into your brood


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

So cute! The only thing longer than his ears are his legs! (Cute dog too btw


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

That's just too much for words!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideNGlideScooter (Feb 26, 2012)

So cute! No wonder you took him in, I don't think it's possible to say no to that face!! I have always loved donkeys, they have such sweet faces!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Its so gonna be worth it raising him - i work at a horse stud and have helped raise a rejected foal (dam was ... gosh.. HORRIBLE.. double barreling against a brick wall and in corners.. ;/ ) Its tiring as heck but its so amazing to look at them and see how well they have turned out in the end - The foal i helped raise had his first show today and was unplaced!  Just goes to show what a orphaned foal can do


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Now that we're all here, who called this meeting, and what's it all about?


----------



## missnashvilletime (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the poor jenny  but in her passing she gave this world a beautiful baby! Keep us updated!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Awwwww i think I just died from cuteness overload!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats just a gorgeous little baby donkey! Wow it looks like he is a very friendly little guy as well  Good luck with him and hopefully he will pull through without having a mum  Im sure he will though!

So cute!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Ohmygoodness!!! Cuteness overload.....
Gimmeee Gimmeeee... I want him!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Whata cutie! Kudos to you for taking over his care. good luck!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What a cutie. Good on ya for taking him in . Good luck with him


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nothing cuter than fuzzy babies  Best wishes to you and the little one


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone. His personality is finally showing. Boy, am I going to have my work cut out for me on this one. Stubborn little thing.


----------



## 86315luv (Mar 20, 2012)

sooooo cute... its a baby Eyore!!!!!!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oooooh, I like Eyore too. Oh my gosh those ears -squeee!!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

*dead*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brittykay (Mar 20, 2012)

OH So cute i love those long ears


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

armydogs said:


> Thanks everyone. His personality is finally showing. Boy, am I going to have my work cut out for me on this one. Stubborn little thing.


Te he! Not stubborn per say... donkeys just have a very different view of things and they really aren't like horses at all. I'm guessing at only several days old, he is showing you all about it. :wink:

PM'd you.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Awww way too cute


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwww! How is he/she eating now?


----------



## HippoLogic (Mar 9, 2012)

Only one word:










http://www.smilies.nl/liefde/valentijn/pagina-1.html


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WesternBella said:


> *dead*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WHAT? NO!! :-( 


Is this a mistake?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww he is SOOOO cute!! That's about as much cuteness as I can take for th day!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Not too many things cuter than a baby long ear!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Awwww! How is he/she eating now?


Thanks for asking. DJ is doing great. I feed him about a quart of milk about every 5 hours. He starts complaining at about 4 hours, and the directions say 6 hours. I split the difference. I have offered him more than a quart, but he refuses it. I caught him eating grass hay and drinking out of my dogs water bowl yesterday. He is not interested in foal grain yet. He will get there. 

I think he is going to think hes a dog, and not a donkey. I put him in the backyard to play with the dog. He's to little to put in with the horses yet. DJ and Sapheria play all day long. He only rests in the evening or at night.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> WHAT? NO!! :-(
> 
> 
> Is this a mistake?


Im hoping it means she died from the cuteness overload.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

omgoodness can you post pics of doggy and donkey playing together  just the cutest little thing in the world


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

DH has a character in his latest book (post CW historic-fiction) that breeds and raises donkeys. His character's favorite donkey is named, "Trot." _(Trot's mother is named, "Mudd.")_
Man, he's cute--NOW I WANT ONE, TOO!!!! WWWAAAAHHHHH!!!!!
Good luck raising him, and bless you for taking him in. =D


----------



## CBailey04 (Dec 19, 2011)

Poor little thing about loosing its mom, but MY GOSH thats the cutest little baby Ive ever seen!!


----------



## Wildrose (Mar 19, 2012)

Aw, he just adorable!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Aww soooo cute. Makes you want to just pet his ears lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG, he's just too stinking cute!!! I can't wait to see more pictures of him as he grows up.


One little word of unsolicited advice though, be careful to not baby him. That's where a lot of people get in trouble with orphaned foals and end up with completely unmanageable weanlings/yearlings. Truthfully, if he were mine, I would separate the mellowest of the horses and put him in with it. That way, he still gets the companionship and herd hierarchy (and punishment when needed) from another equine. If they got along well, I would go ahead and put him out with the herd too within a couple of weeks and just monitor them very closely for a few days.

My foal that wasn't even orphaned developed a bit of an attitude problem and the best thing I ever did with him was put him in a paddock with an alpha horse. Not only did the alpha take him in and 'protect' him from other members of the herd, but Dobe also put the little guy in his place when he tried to stud up.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

*smrobs*, thank you for the advice. Ill have to figure out which horse to put him with. My gelding didnt like the fact that he tried to nurse on him. Whoops! It would have to be one of the mares, but Im not sure which one yet. Queen is boss of the herd, and Kita is a pushover. Kita is much calmer and seemed to take to him from day 1. She is probably my best choice, what do you think?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She would probably be a good one.


----------



## patchyponies (Jun 20, 2011)

he is so so cute


----------

